# Help with ports plz



## graudeejs (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm making port...
All seams to work fine (so far) except for patching
I don't get it...
when I run make it always asks me which file do I want to patch....

how to fix that?
so far I have tried only make (without install etc...), and all files are in distfiles already (I have tested that original source is downloading)


This is tint2-0.7-beta1
I know there is tint-0.6 in ports

Anyway, I think this port is good practice (this will be my 1st port). I heavily rely on tint-0.6 Makefile and porters handbook


Makefile

```
PORTNAME=			tint2

DISTNAME=			${PORTNAME}-0.7-beta1
PORTVERSION=		0.7.b1
DISTVERSIONSUFFIX=	0
PORTREVISION=		0
PORTEPOCH=			0
CATEGORIES=			x11

MASTER_SITES=	${MASTER_SITE_GOOGLE_CODE}

#PATCHSITE=
PATCHFILES=		patch-Makefile.diff.gz patch-tint.c.diff.gz


MAINTAINTER=	killasmurf86@gmail.com
COMMENT=		Lightweight freedesktop-compliant panel/taskbar/clock/trayer

LIB_DEPENDS=	cairo.2:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/cairo

PROJECTHOST=	tint2
USE_GNOME=		pango
USE_XORG=		xinerama xrandr
USE_ELF=		imlib2
USE_GMAKE=		yes

MAKE_ENV+=		DESTDIR=${PREFIX}
PLIST_FILES=	bin/tint2 \
				etc/xdg/tint2/tint2rc \
				man/man1/tint2.1.gz \
PLIST_DIRS=		etc/xdg/tint2

PORTDOCS=		ChangeLog README tint2-0.7.pdf

WRKSRC=			${WRKDIR}/${DISTNAME}/src
ALL_TARGET=		${PORTNAME}

post-install:
.if !defined(NOPORTDOCS)
	${MKDIR} ${DOCSDIR}
	${INSTALL_DATA} ${WRKSRC}/../ChangeLog ${DOCSDIR}
	${INSTALL_DATA} ${WRKSRC}/../README ${DOCSDIR}
	${INSTALL_DATA} ${WRKSRC}/../doc/tint2-0.7.pdf ${DOCSDIR}
.endif

#.if !defined(NOPORTEXAMPLES)
#${MKDIR} ${EXAMPLESDIR}
#.for N in 1 2 3 4
#${INSTALL_DATA} ${WRKSRC}/../tintrc${N} ${EXAMPLESDIR}/tint2rc${N}
#PLIST_FILES+=	${EXAMPLESDIR_REL}/tint2rc${N}
#.endfor
#PLIST_DIRS+=	${EXAMPLESDIR_REL}
#.endif

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```


----------



## roddierod (Apr 20, 2009)

Check out this thread it may help


----------



## SirDice (Apr 20, 2009)

And also the porters handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook/slow-patch.html


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 20, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Check out this thread it may help




Thanks that helped....
That thing was that I made patch from wring dir...
after having a quick look at your patch, I realized what text in Porters handbook was saying, and modified patch (a bit by hand)

and it all worked like charm.


Thanks


----------

